# Senior's "Hard" Rock 'n Roll From Back in the Day



## SeaBreeze

This thread is for heavy or hard rock 'n roll from when we were growing up, please add any of your favorites.   :jammin:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie




----------



## Cookie




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks guys, excellent songs...great memories!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ameriscot

And now for something different.  The Zimmers (called a walker in the US) recorded at Abbey Road studios.


----------



## Rob

Ah, my favourite genre. Anything from Hard Rock to Thrash Metal suits me down to the ground.

Turn up everything louder than everything else ...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rob

Ian Gillan's (Deep Purple) eponymously named band playing New Orleans ...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Sorry!  Got started and this thread just brought back too many memories.  Graduated from high school in '64.  Viet Nam going strong.  Headed to college with a student deferment.  Animals... Stones... The "British Invasion" was just beginning and we all had stereos in the dorms and lots of 33 1/3 vinyl.  By '68, I had one of the first 4-track tape players for my car.  Joplin... Tommy James...  Motown was beginning to become popular, but I never felt as close to that genre' as I did the early hard rock.  I play a lot of "50's on 5" and "60's on 6" on Sirrius in my truck.  When we drove to the daughter's, who lives a couple hours from us for Easter, I can't ever remember my wife singing along with the songs like she did.  "If I could only remember all the words!", she said.  

I can still turn up the volume on these old songs and compete with a lot of the "boom boxes" in today's cars.  Probably one of the reasons... besides just getting old... that I can't hear anything anymore!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I still love hearing these song too, turn up the volume and sing along.  We really had some excellent music in our time, I'm very grateful for that, being born in the 50s and growing up in the 60s and beyond.  Talkin' about OUR generation!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

SeaBreeze said:


>



96 Tears.... What a classic!!!


----------



## Rob

Hard rock at its best. No fancy suits or light show, no guitar effects pedals, no weird shaped guitar, just a beat up old Fender 'Strat' and scruffy jeans ...


----------



## Rob

My favourite bassist and my favourite drummer ...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

rickary said:


> Love that song, thanks for posting. Notice with that song they dressed in suit and tie, doesn't seem appropriate but that was the mid 60's.



Our parents were too concerned about the long hair they were seeing on the groups of the "British Invasion".  The groups didn't dare appear on national tv shows, like The Ed Sullivan Show, in tatty attire.  It was a very short time that suits and ties were the "required attire".  The hair got longer and the dress got much less formal pretty quick.


----------



## Rob

For me, two of the earliest songs that could be considered 'Hard Rock' were these by The Kinks, both released in 1964 ...


----------



## Butterfly

I graduated high school in '63, so there wasn't much hard rock when I was growing up.


----------



## Rob

Blue Oyster Cult ... Buck's Boogie


----------



## SeaBreeze

Psychotic Reaction - Count Five


----------



## Rob

Still rockin' after all these years. Mick Box from Uriah Heep ...


----------



## Rob

A great (and greatly extended and improvised) version of Free Bird by Lynryd Skynryd, performed on BBC TVs "Old Grey Whistle Test" ...


----------



## oldman

This will get you up and jumping.


----------



## Rob

Some early 'prog' rock from The Nice ...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rob

I was at this concert. Nice to see Tony Iommi knocking out that classic riff ...


----------



## Thx

I started playing guitar in 1973 and was influenced very much by Black Sabbath.

In school I had been in several original heavy metal bands and played a lot of backyard "keggers" during the great So. California backyard party scene of the late 70s.

Often, we didn't even have a gig arranged, just loaded up my station wagon with our gear and drove around looking for a bunch of cars crammed onto a street.

I still like Sabbath, but mostly appreciate progressive music like Yes (RIP Chris Squire! Got a thread coming for you buddy!) Rush, ELP, Steely Dan and Jethro Tull.

Saw Tull twice in Los Angeles back in the mid-80s..






That string of lyrics will leave you winded and really separates the pro singers from the wannabes, try that one at karaoke gang. 

Thx


----------



## Thx

SeaBreeze said:


> I still love hearing these song too, turn up the volume and sing along.  We really had some excellent music in our time, I'm very grateful for that, being born in the 50s and growing up in the 60s and beyond.  Talkin' about OUR generation!



Believe it or not, I actually jammed in a band with Sky Saxon here in Seattle in the 1990s, we played a few gigs downtown and some private parties.

We did a few Seeds numbers like "Pushin' Too Hard" of course and "Mr. Farmer" and "Up in her Room". The rest of the set we rounded out with my original grunge-metal while Sky just spit out whatever lyrics came into his head, lol.

I wasn't in this band, "Fast Planet" but know a few of the guys and Sky was playing with a lot of different bands at the time.

He had a 20 million dollar lawsuit going as he said his old manager hoodwinked him into selling all his rights in lieu of a $500 loan, I don't believe Sky ever settled.







He had a very impressive resume and had played with pretty much every band of the era except The Beatles.

RIP Sky!

Thx


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## fureverywhere

WHHHOOOO how did I miss this thread??? All the music I remember thank you!!!!!


----------



## applecruncher

fur, that Jr. Walker All Stars video is also in the Soul section and one of my favorites!  Browse the Entertainment forum - lots of great music threads.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## fureverywhere

I loved The Band too...mighty sad when Levon Helm passed on. From a very young age I went to sleep to the music of Cream and all the other greats. My brother would practice guitar in the basement. Speakers that made the walls shake...


----------



## Bobw235

Hope that this is not too recent; always thought this rendition of Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits on their Alchemy Live album was awesome.


----------



## applecruncher

Cory Wells, founder of Three Dog Night, died over the weekend at 74. I loved that group.


----------



## Bobw235

This thread would not be complete without something from Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## applecruncher

My favorite CCR song:


----------



## SeaBreeze

applecruncher said:


> Cory Wells, founder of Three Dog Night, died over the weekend at 74. I loved that group.



I loved that group Applecruncher, may Cory rest peacefully.


----------



## Bobw235

What about Fleetwood Mac?  1976 performance.  A very young Stevie Nicks and a very bearded Lindsay Buckingham.  One of my favorite groups.


----------



## Cookie




----------



## applecruncher

ooohhh, you're on quite a roll, Bob. :banana: I like it! :yes:
uh oh ...time for Dancing with the Stars" nthego:

(meanwhile I wonder if anyone can find Steppenwolf's "Magic Carpet Ride"? hmmm)


----------



## Cookie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

Oh Stevie Nicks in those days, no matter your gender you crushed on her


----------



## applecruncher

YES!  Steppenwolf’s “Magic Carpet Ride” was great to play loud while driving down the highway when you had the road to yourself.


----------



## applecruncher

Next...


----------



## applecruncher

Forgot this one:


----------



## fureverywhere

Ooooh dig the colors, they're dripping right of the computer mahn


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hangover

I thought this thread was supposed to be "Hard Rock"....


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

This is on my workout playlist, Sly had that stage...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awesome band Fur, loved them, saw them live...what a show!


----------



## Karen99

One of my favorite rockers..saw him live in the early 70's..what a talent!


----------



## Karen99

ok...here's the rocker


----------



## fureverywhere

One of my favorite groups of all time, was really sad when Levon Helm passed away.


----------



## fureverywhere

Ear worm tonight, inspired by a put off do it yourself project. Patching a ceiling that had come down from shower leak. Just as I was getting the insulation placed...Ninja the cat decided to leap into crawl spaces unknown. I gave him a good hour before covering it over. Fortunately he did appear shortly after the last pieces were in place. Here goes...a classic


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

saw them recently on their clockwork tour.. They still got it. Save for the 20 min break cause they are seniors hehe..


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Arachne




----------



## fureverywhere

Them was some serious facial hair there...maybe they turned into ZZ Top?









And one of my favorite songs ever written...they did a beautiful version at Levon Helm's memorial too. Robbie being a schmuck didn't show up from what I understand.


----------



## Arachne

and


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## oldman

Great cruising song:






Another Ray Charles song that will get your feet tapping:


----------



## Arachne

I still have the 8 track lol


----------



## oldman

fureverywhere said:


> Them was some serious facial hair there...maybe they turned into ZZ Top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my favorite songs ever written...they did a beautiful version at Levon Helm's memorial too. Robbie being a schmuck didn't show up from what I understand.




*Quick story about BTO. BTO's lead singer, Randy Bachman had a brother, Gary, who had a stuttering problem. He wrote the song, "you Ain't Seen Nothing Yet", as a joke (sort of) for his brother and when he went into the studio he first sang it with Gary in attendance. After the song was finished playing, Randy said that he wanted to record it again without the stuttering, but the producer said no, we should release it as played on the first cut. It was decided to go with it and the song climbed to number 1 on Billboard's Top 100. The National Center for Stuttering has also approved of the recording because it showed a human element to the song that Randy had done for his brother. The record was re-cut without the stuttering and was trashed in favor of the stuttering version.*


----------



## fureverywhere

Very cool story, they've always been a popular band.


----------



## Arachne

:heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia

Ooh, "Cry Baby" is my favorite Janis Joplin song. (One day I'll find out how to embed youtubes into this forum.)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Olivia said:


> Ooh, "Cry Baby" is my favorite Janis Joplin song. (One day I'll find out how to embed youtubes into this forum.)



https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1531-Getting-To-Know-Senior-Forums



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When  you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in  your new post.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## TonyK

"Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------

